# 2 handraised baby boys in SW Mi



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody interested in 2 very special baby boys.They were given to me as fuzzies when a snake refused them,lucky babies. I bottle raised them. They are now 4 weeks old and would love a family of their own,we already have 4 girls.They are about 4 weeks old,eating on their own and absolute loves. They have been socialized with children and dogs.
1 is a PEW the other is a dark hooded. I'm in southwest Michigan,but I'll be in Kalamazoo this Saturday.
Obviously these sweet boys cheated death once so they are only available as pets and should stay together. There is a very modest rehoming fee of $10 for the pair,but I may waive it for the right adopter


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If it is important enough, there is Yale Road Adoptables you could surrender them to.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with Nanashi; Yale Road is an excellent rescue, I've worked with her before. She takes care of every single rescue and surrender she takes in. I'm sure those boys would find a forever home fast in her care.


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

Yale Rd sounds great,but they are about 6 hours from us and I can't drive that far


----------

